# Cycle



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

What product will help quicken the cycle up...i know bio-spira will so i want a price on that and also if it works for SW tanks cause im cycling that right now also... And i have some c100 that supposed to help "new tank syndrome" so if anyone is positive that works i will use that. Any one else tried any other products and know it works post the name and price plz 

i also have "bio-max" which came with my ac200 does that help ?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> What product will help quicken the cycle up...i know bio-spira will so i want a price on that and also if it works for SW tanks cause im cycling that right now also... And i have some c100 that supposed to help "new tank syndrome" so if anyone is positive that works i will use that. Any one else tried any other products and know it works post the name and price plz
> [snapback]1132841[/snapback]​


Bio Spira is the only product known that will aid in speeding up a cycle. The also have a marine version of bio spira.

To cycle a freshwater tank, I suggest you check out my fishless cycling article pinned in water chemistry.

Good luck!


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

hey i have been using the same 3 flters since ive been keeping fish and 1 i stopped using and has alot of established media in it...what should i do with this to speed up the cycling process...i dont want to use this filter on the tank im cycling also its a POS but alot of media


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> hey i have been using the same 3 flters since ive been keeping fish and 1 i stopped using and has alot of established media in it...what should i do with this to speed up the cycling process...i dont want to use this filter on the tank im cycling also its a POS but alot of media
> [snapback]1133291[/snapback]​


You can use any of the media that is in it in another one of your filters.


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

CautioN1919 said:


> hey i have been using the same 3 flters since ive been keeping fish and 1 i stopped using and has alot of established media in it...what should i do with this to speed up the cycling process...i dont want to use this filter on the tank im cycling also its a POS but alot of media
> [snapback]1133291[/snapback]​


.. use it for a little bit just to help spread the groth of bacteria.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

will this even be noticable to speed it up ?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

If it is from an established tank, and has bacteria colonies on it, yes, it will help.

What is your ammonia source?


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> If it is from an established tank, and has bacteria colonies on it, yes, it will help.
> 
> What is your ammonia source?
> [snapback]1133299[/snapback]​


 i have nothing but rocks and 2 filters in my tank...all of which were being used at 1 point


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Ok, good. If you are looking to do it as fast as possible, read my fishless cycling article that is pinned in the Water Chemistry area. Since you already have established media to use, if you follow my faq, you can do it in possibly 2 weeks.

Good luck, and if you have any questions just ask.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

ok thanks alot


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

so if i run dual filters both with established media on it, it should quicken up my cycle greatly correct ?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Again, yes sir. Just do use my article, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

CautioN1919 said:


> so if i run dual filters both with established media on it, it should quicken up my cycle greatly correct ?
> [snapback]1133349[/snapback]​


If what you say is true then you shouldn't even have a cycle. Throw in some cheap fish to match the bio-load you plan on having and test in a week for ammonia and nitrites and nitrates to confirm bacteria on media is functioning.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> CautioN1919 said:
> 
> 
> > so if i run dual filters both with established media on it, it should quicken up my cycle greatly correct ?
> ...


If it's established, and he goes fishless, he should never see an ammonia spike, and could just put the daily ammonia in to match his bioload, and skip the fish part.


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

yeah the docs wriet up on cycling is damn good, any question you could have about cycling is more than likely hidden in his write up.

good job doc


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

malicious1 said:


> yeah the docs wriet up on cycling is damn good, any question you could have about cycling is more than likely hidden in his write up.
> 
> good job doc
> [snapback]1134199[/snapback]​


I'm good, but I don't think Im worthy of even holding Jerry's test kits yet....


----------

